# Improving your free-throw technique



## YungMoney (Dec 18, 2013)

What are the most important aspects of a free-throw shot with good form? I know it can be different for people, but in general there should be similarities that newer players can work on. 

E.g. I heard one of them is making sure your shooting arm stays within the same vertical plane. Any others like this?

On that note, how do you guys measure if your free-throw technique is getting better or worse over time? And what could possibly help? For example, someone standing next to you and helping you correct small details every shot (e.g. "tuck your elbow in") - would that help?

Cheers guys


----------

